# Calling all Mechanics! Mk1 Cabby project!



## ntrlized (Nov 18, 2009)

It's that time of the year when us car lovers get to fantasize what one project we can blow our entire tax return on.
I hope this is the right section too, seeing as it's restoring a car.. kinda..
Well, I decided that I wanted a mk1 cabby, but I also like my car to have some balls (specially seeing how i'm a 6'6 man driving a little cabby and want to abolish the girl car only stereotype). I was poking around on my local craigslist and found an old mk3 vr6 jetta in crappy body condition, but the engine is fine, so i was wondering what I would need out of the mk3 besides the engine and the wiring to be able to put it into the mk1 cabby! Any help is appreciated








Thanks for reading!


----------



## westernme963 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Calling all Mechanics! Mk1 Cabby project! (ntrlized)*

haha access to an arsenal of welders, dont get me wrong, it can be done, you know the old saying shes like throwing a hotdog down a hallway, this is more like trying to cram a hallway up the hotdogs.... well you get my point.







s to you, id love to see a descent build thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

